# Any BFP with 3 follies? EC in 2 days - follies 20mm, 15mm and 16mm



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hoping for a miracle I think!

5 days ago there were 4 follies - 1 x 11mm, and 3 x 8mm.

Today there are only 3 follies - 1 x 20mm, 1 x 16mm and 1 x 15mm - where did the other little one go?

And any ways to increase follies if this cycle doesn't work? DHEA?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am day 5 of stimming and have only three follicles. So I would be interested in hearing an answer for your question as well. Good luck


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello ladies,

Had my EC today and got 2 eggs out of those 3 follies.

Will know tomorrow whether they fertilize.

Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just to add...

I know a lady who only had 3 follies and 2 eggs fertilized. She had both embies put back on day 3. She is now expecting triplets. I understand that triplets are not ideal (I should know, my sister has 4 yr old triplets) but it goes to show that anything can happen.

good luck

Xx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well?

Well, I wasn't a great responder, and only had 3 follies.  I had three eggs collected and two fertilized, and I now have beautiful twins.  So yes, anything can happen.

I wish you all the best of luck and any questions, just give me a shout.

L xx


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Quick update, I just got a call from the clinic and 1 egg has fertilized!

If it continues to do well and grow, it'll be put back on Saturday.

Thanks Hope84 and LornaBo for the positive posts x


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's brilliant news Lisa.

I'm sure little bean will be getting stronger, ready to be where he/she should be safe and snuggled in mummy.

Good luck for Saturday hon, and remember the full bladder!! xx


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you!

I asked about a full bladder but she said it wasn't necessary  

I don't dare think about things like what it will feel like to be pregnant knowing I'm carrying a little life or decorating our spare room in preparation or our Mums having their first grand child or anything like that yet.

And even if we do get a BFP we're still not safe until 12 weeks or so.

Anyway, it's all positive so far  Xx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know how daunting this whole process is hon, especially us ladies with only a few follies/eggs.

However, you have come so far and made it through so many obstacles to even get to egg collection, so that in itself is great.

Just take each day as it comes and be kind to yourself.

I really wish you all the luck in the world Lisa. xxxx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Just to add to the great examples that you've got there, that I'm currently 18 weeks preg (realise still got a long way to go) with my one fertilised egg, 2 day transfer. I'm a poor responder and never get many follies 2-4 is my usual. I am envious of high numbers and the dream of frosties to spare, but quantity isn't everything. 

Best of luck. It is daunting and impossible not to draw comparisons with other people's responses.


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats cheesy.

Like you, I was also envious of people that got copious amount of eggs and frosties, as I always had nothing to spare.  However, totally agree, its definitely quality over quantity.

I hope the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly hon.

L xx


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you ladies x

I'll stay positive and post an update after Saturday.


Good luck to you Cheesy, I really hope all goes well for you too


----------



## KRichmond (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi LisaO. Best of luck. I am going for my final scan tomorrow and I think I will be getting similar results on number of follies and size. Great to hear your progress and fingers crossed for the next stage.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello ladies,

Been for transfer today however it's not great news... the one little embryo was a slow develper and had only split into 2 cells. Should have been 7 or 8. They transferred it anyway so I'm praying development speeds up.

Any positive stories of 2 cell 3 day transfer to give me hope? X


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you Lisa and Lorna. 

Lisa don't give up hope as at least your embie is back where it belongs. I'm sorry it isn't "text book" and I don't know what the odds are, but there must be a chance. Have you tried Brazil nuts and pineapple for your lining and hopefully to help implantation?

Good luck KRichmond xxx


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you Cheesy x

I have some low dosage bromelain supplements coming... Should have been here this morning.

I'm also drinking pomegranate juice, plenty of water and eating a small handful of Brazil's each day too.

In addition to lots of leafy green veg, fish (not tuna), chicken, eggs & other healthy foods.

App for blood test Wednesday 28th.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Quick update... it's a BFN for me today after blood test  

I'd prepared myself for the wordst as have tested each morning for the last 5 mornings without any joy.

We need to wait 6 weeks now for a follow up appointment so we'll try naturally in the meantime  

Good luck to all you ladies still cycling x


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that lisao, that's such a crushing feeling. Look after yourselves. Hope you get some good feedback in your review and that next time is your time, especially if it happened naturally xxx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that LisaO. I test on Monday and very nervous.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Cheesy for your support  

And good luck coucou2009 for Monday!


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well in this war I call infertility, I always try to brace myself for the worst. It is too hard now to try and stay positive. That is just me. I hope everyone who tests tomorrow have a big fat Positive


----------

